# A Real Dummy...



## AZ Outlaws (Dec 3, 2007)

This is not really CCW related, but this idiot, of all people should of known better....

Taken from the East Valley Tribune... Mesa, AZ:

Gun Store Owner Shoots At Shoplifter

January 7, 2008 - 11:21AM 
Katie McDevitt, Tribune

A Tempe gun store owner was arrested along with a suspected thief Saturday after the owner fired four rounds at a shoplifter who stole a pistol out of his shop.

Police said a man walked out of the S&S Firearms store, 906 S. Priest with an AK pistol worth $750 without paying for it. Store owner Stephen Saridakis, 59, then followed the man outside the business and pointed .45 caliber handgun at him while demanding his weapon back.

The man gave the gun back to the owner, but left right away. Police said the store owner then fired four shots at the thief's vehicle with his handgun, flattening a tire.

Police arrested Nathaniel Jones, 21, a short time later at 1129 W. Elna Rae on suspicion of theft of a firearm. Saridakis was also arrested on suspicion of aggravated assault with a firearm. Jones was taken to Tempe City Jail and Saridakis was released pending review of the charges by a prosecutor.

No one was injured during the shooting.

http://www.eastvalleytribune.com/story/106060


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

What can I say but STUPID:smt021. He got his gun back and it should have ended with out any shots being fired.


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

Duh!


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Heh, not too far from where I live. Never shopped there, though.

I will say that this is only a media report, and we know how much of the media feels about gun owners. I cancelled my subscription to the Tribune when they ran what amounted to an editorial on their front page, bemoaning the pending demise of the Clinton-era "Assault Weapons Ban."

Still, if we assume the article is accurate...some people just _want_ to shoot someone. If that description fits the shooter, I hope he enjoys his stint in the pokey. That's the price of making the rest of us look like trigger-happy fools.


----------

